
Some prosecutors disagreed with decision to charge Assange under Espionage Act - aaronbrethorst
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/some-federal-prosecutors-disagreed-with-decision-to-charge-assange-under-espionage-act/2019/05/24/ce9271bc-7e4d-11e9-8bb7-0fc796cf2ec0_story.html
======
Fjolsvith
I have my personal theory about the Assange arrest. I'm betting that Assange
is going to be floated an immunity deal for cooperation into the ongoing
spygate investigations. Assange probably knows a lot about it.

